# Bicycling magazine review-I can not find it



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

There is a reference to a bicycling magazine review on the bikesdirect website on the immortal page. I can not fin this. does anyone have a link?

Thanks


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Silly rabbit!*

You have to take advertisement to mean exactly what is says, not what it implies.

"To name just a few: Roadie International and Bicycling Magazine tested this frame for several MONTHS and all the editors raved about it"

They never said that they printed anything about it just that they raved about it.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Hate to do this to you Lifelover, but.....BAM!!

https://www.motobecane.com/carbonreview.jpg


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

covenant said:


> Hate to do this to you Lifelover, but.....BAM!!
> 
> https://www.motobecane.com/carbonreview.jpg


LOL

Not a problem

"whippy and unpredictable in those high-speed corners..."

I wonder if there has been any change to the frame since this 2004 review?

Are you a Le Batard Fan?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Lifelover said:


> Are you a Le Batard Fan?


Emeril Lagasse


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

You guys light up the motobecane-mercier boards.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Lifelover said:


> LOL
> 
> Not a problem
> 
> ...


A cat3 with tons of leg power...probably makes many bikes feel whippy in the high speed corners. They also used the words "truely amazing" and "a great value", as long as we are going to quote the review.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

They also used the words "truely amazing" and "a great value", as long as we are going to quote the review.

Yes, for a bike listed at almost $3,300.

I wonder if a fork change out might benefit the handling. I actually like the overall design, but quick handling is not the immortal's strength IMHO.


----------

